

Twitter documentation hacked - evanlong
http://www.infectmac.com/2008/08/twitter-api-documentation-appears-to-be.html

======
mariorz
They're called wiki vandals. Nothing has been hacked. Interesting thing could
be that maybe now wiki vandals are automated, but "hacked"?! seriously?

